# beide, beides



## gaer

I'm starting a thread as suggested. 

I need some examples using both "beide" and "beides" in order to understand the difference.

Repeating the things that most confused me:

Results 1 - 10 of about 114 for "Man kann beides benutzen".
Results 1 - 4 of 4 for "Man kann beide benutzen".

But:

Results 1 - 10 of about 976 for "beide sind richtig".
Results 1 - 10 of about 35 for "beides sind richtig". 

Obviously "beides" is more common in the first example. "Beide" is more common in the second. But in English you could easily use "both" in each example. 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> I'm starting a thread as suggested.
> 
> I need some examples using both "beide" and "beides" in order to understand the difference.
> 
> Repeating the things that most confused me:
> 
> Results 1 - 10 of about 114 for "Man kann beides benutzen".
> Results 1 - 4 of 4 for "Man kann beide benutzen".
> 
> But:
> 
> Results 1 - 10 of about 976 for "beide sind richtig".
> Results 1 - 10 of about 35 for "beides sind richtig".
> 
> Obviously "beides" is more common in the first example. "Beide" is more common in the second. But in English you could easily use "both" in each example.
> 
> Gaer



They're pretty much interchangeable.  The reason "beides sind richtig" returned only 35 results is that it is an incorrect construction.  "Beides" takes a singular verb, however counterintuitive that may be.   

Let me do a search...BRB.



> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 562 für "beide sind richtig". (0,58 Sekunden)
> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 864 für "beides ist richtig". (0,17 Sekunden)
> 
> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 606 für "beide sind gut". (0,11 Sekunden)
> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 1.450 für "beides ist gut". (0,39 Sekunden)
> 
> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 483.000 für "beide sind". (0,17 Sekunden)
> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 177.000 für "beides ist". (0,18 Sekunden)



And there you have it.


----------



## Whodunit

Where's my post gone? Omg, I just wrote it, and now it's away.   

Once again:

First let me decline "die beiden Menschen" and "beide Menschen":

die beiden Menschen (nom.)
der beiden Menschen (gen.)
den beiden Menschen (dat.)
die beiden Menschen (acc.)

beide Menschen
beider Menschen
beiden Menschen
beide Menschen

I'd translate "die beiden Menschen" as "both of the men/people/human beings/etc.", whereas "beides" would mean "either":

Beides ist richtig.
Both (ways) are correct.
Either (way) is correct.

Beide sind richtig.
Both of them are correct.
Either (way) is correct.

Got it? That's a bit difficult.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> They're pretty much interchangeable. The reason "beides sind richtig" returned only 35 results is that it is an incorrect construction. "Beides" takes a singular verb, however counterintuitive that may be.
> 
> Let me do a search...BRB.
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it.


Got it!

Thanks!

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Where's my post gone? Omg, I just wrote it, and now it's away.
> 
> Once again:
> 
> First let me decline "die beiden Menschen" and "beide Menschen":
> 
> die beiden Menschen (nom.)
> der beiden Menschen (gen.)
> den beiden Menschen (dat.)
> die beiden Menschen (acc.)
> 
> beide Menschen
> beider Menschen
> beiden Menschen
> beide Menschen
> 
> I'd translate "die beiden Menschen" as "both of the men/people/human beings/etc.", whereas "beides" would mean "either":


No problem so far!


> Beides ist richtig.
> Both (ways) are correct.
> Either (way) is correct.
> 
> Beide sind richtig.
> Both of them are correct.
> Either (way) is correct.
> 
> Got it? That's a bit difficult.


Actually, it's very clear. In English, "Either is right" and "Both are right", although different in construction, are usually going to express the same idea, so the main difference is grammar, not meaning, I think. 

Thanks for the excellent explanation, Who!

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> No problem so far!
> 
> Actually, it's very clear. In English, "Either is right" and "Both are right", although different in construction, are usually going to express the same idea, so the main difference is grammar, not meaning, I think.
> 
> Thanks for the excellent explanation, Who!
> 
> Gaer



I'll have to second that.  I always found it hard to explain that "beides" takes a singular verb, except for a half-convincing parallel with "alles."

Great job, Who!


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> I'll have to second that.  I always found it hard to explain that "beides" takes a singular verb, except for a half-convincing parallel with "alles."
> 
> Great job, Who!



Well, I can't second (or third?  ) that, because I didn't find the correct translation to show you how it works in German. I assume Gaer's still confused about "beide" and "beides", although my explanation might be good. However it's not quite understandable.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Well, I can't second (or third? ) that, because I didn't find the correct translation to show you how it works in German. I assume Gaer's still confused about "beide" and "beides", although my explanation might be good. However it's not quite understandable.


I"m not confused. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I"m not confused.
> 
> Gaer



Oh really? Then I'm glad I could help you.


----------



## hfsemilla

I want to clarify the correct response when someone is asking the questions below:

1. Hast du den Ausweis heute nicht dabei? (Only one thing is being asked)

> Doch, das habe ich dabei.

2. Hast du den Ausweis und die Kreditkarte heute nicht dabei? (Two things are being asked)

> Doch, das habe ich dabei. (Would it still be the same response if more than 1 object is being asked?)

Thanks!


----------



## Gernot Back

1. _Hast du den Ausweis heute nicht dabei? 
_(Only one thing is being asked)>_ Doch, _ _*den *habe ich dabei._
(_Ausweis _ist Maskulinum)

2. _Hast du den Ausweis und die Kreditkarte heute nicht dabei? _
(Two things are being asked)

>_ Doch, das/beides habe ich dabei._
> _Doch, das habe ich beides dabei._
(Hier nutzt man aufgrund der Verschiedenheit des Genus das Neutrum.)


----------



## hfsemilla

Vielen Dank! Das hat mir sehr weitergeholfen. (",)


----------



## Demiurg

Gernot Back said:


> 2. _Hast du den Ausweis und die Kreditkarte heute nicht dabei? _
> (Two things are being asked)
> 
> >_ Doch, das/beides habe ich dabei._
> > _Doch, das habe ich beides dabei._
> (Hier nutzt man aufgrund der Verschiedenheit des Genus das Neutrum.)


Also hier würde ich den Plural bevorzugen:

_ Doch, *die* habe ich (beide) dabei._


----------



## Gernot Back

Demiurg said:


> _Doch, *die* habe ich (beide) dabei._


Ich würde den Singular bevorzugen, weil der Plural sich insbesondere ohne den Zusatz _"beide"_ auch nur auf Letzteres, also *die* Kreditkarte im Singular beziehen könnte. 

"_Die habe ich beide dabei_" würde nach meinem Dafürhalten sogar gut als Antwort auf die Frage nach nur *entweder *dem Ausweis *oder *der Kreditkarte taugen, nämlich dann, wenn man den Fragenden in einem Aufwasch darauf hinweisen will, dass man entgegen der in der Frage implizierten Vermutung sogar zwei Ausweise bzw. Kreditkarten besitzt. 

_"Beides"_ bezieht sich als Antwort auf die Frage nach Ausweis und Kreditkarte hingegen unmissverständlich auf genau das, wonach gefragt wurde: genau einen Ausweis und genau eine Kreditkarte.


----------



## bearded

Hallo zusammen

In einem anderen Thread habe ich jüngst den Satz  ''beides sind typisch deutsche Konstrukte'' geschrieben.  War mein Satz falsch und hätte ich stattdessen ''das sind beides typisch deutsche Konstrukte'' schreiben sollen? Ich denke, wenn ''das sind'' richtig ist, dann sollte vielleicht auch ''beides sind'' richtig sein.

Dazu habe ich im Forum widersprüchliche Angaben bzw. Beispiele gefunden.  Berndf hat z.B. hier  unterrichten, lehren #2 geschrieben: ''_Beides *sind *Akkusativobjekte....beides gleichzeitig *geht *nicht _'' (Plural nur richtig beim Verb 'sein'?).
In anderen Fäden, z.B. hier  beide/beides #2 wird ''beides sind'' als eine _incorrect construction _bezeichnet.

Könnt Ihr vielleicht eine endgültige/maßgebende Richtlinie erbringen? Ich wäre Euch dafür sehr dankbar.


----------



## Kajjo

Die deklinierten Pluralformen stehen mit Verben im Plural und verhalten sich ganz normal wie andere Indefinitpronomina auch:

_Beide Konstrukte sind typisch deutsch.
Er hat beide Männer gefragt.
_
"Beides" hat meiner Meinung nach zwei Bedeutungen:

a) beides = das eine und das andere (das Paar als zwei separate Bestandteile gesehen)
b) alle zwei / alle beide (das Paar als neue Einheit gesehen)

Ich nehme an, dass daher bei Muttersprachlern in manchen Fällen Pluralverben natürlich erscheinen. Ob standardsprachlich "beides" ausschließlich mit Singular stehen darf, habe ich nicht ermitteln können.

_Beides ist richtig. <das eine wie das andere>
Beides sind einschneidende Erlebnisse gewesen. <alle beide>_

Vor allem die Wendung "Es sind beides..." ist absolut idiomatisch und weit verbreitet.

_Es sind beides einschneidende Erlebnisse gewesen.
= Beide Erlebnisse sind einschneidend gewesen.

Es sind beides Menschen, sowohl der, der in der Sänfte sitzt, als auch der, der die Sänfte trägt.
_
canoonet - Pronomen: Indefinitpronomen: beide
Das Indefinitpronomen beide - beide -


----------



## bearded

Vielen Dank, Kajjo. Alles klar.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> In anderen Fäden, z.B. hier beide/beides #2 wird ''beides sind'' als eine _incorrect construction _bezeichnet.


Die Erklärung, warum diese Ansicht falsch ist, findet sich hier:


			
				canoo.net said:
			
		

> Wenn Subjekt und Gleichsetzungsnominativ in einem Satz nicht den gleichen Numerus haben, steht das finite Verb in der Regel im Plural


 canoonet - Verb: Person und Numerus: Kongruenz Subjekt-Verb: Probleme Numerus


----------



## bearded

Oh, mit Rücksicht auf diese Regel verstehe ich besser, warum die jew. obigen Beispielsätze richtig sind:

Berndf: _beides sind Akkusativobjekte_ / _beides gleichzeitig geht nicht_
Kajjo  : _beides sind...Ereignisse / beides ist richtig
_
Besten Dank, Gernot.


----------



## damienloi

1. Z.B. meine Freundin sagte, dass zwei Sätze richtig sind mit den Worten; Es geht beides. Warum beides, nicht beide?
2. Ich hasse das, dass du so schön bist. oder lieber Ich hasse, dass du so schön bist.


----------



## bearded

Hallo
1. 'Beides' (Neutrum) ist ein Sammelbegriff. Es ist eine typisch deutsche Ausdrucksweise (anderes Beispiel mit 'deutschem' Neutrum: _das sind alle*s *Blödheiten.., _sogar mit dem Verb im Plural), die Ausländern etwas merkwürdig erscheinen kann.
2. ''Ich hasse es (besser als 'das'), dass du so schön bist'' kann man sagen, aber das 'es' (Korrelat) ist nicht notwendig und man kann es entbehren.
Muttersprachler werden dies hoffentlich bestätigen.


----------



## Hutschi

damienloi said:


> 1. Z.B. meine Freundin sagte, dass zwei Sätze richtig sind mit den Worten; Es geht beides. Warum beides, nicht beide?



"Geht" bezieht sich auf "beides". Diese Wörter müssen in Kongruenz stehen.

- Es *geht beides*. = Beides geht. (Bezieht sich oft auch auf Handlungen. _Muss ich dies nehmen oder das? -- Es geht beides._
- Es *gehen beide*. = Beide gehen. Bezieht sich auf mehrere Gegenstände.

Da beides ineinandergreift, kann man oft beide Formen nehmen.



> 2. Ich hasse das, dass du so schön bist. oder lieber Ich hasse, dass du so schön bist.


Ich bestätige, das beide Formen korrekt sind.
Ich würde aber normalerweise sagen: _Ich hasse es, dass du so schön bist._
Wobei ich es eigentlich nicht wirklich sagen würde, aber aus inhaltlichen Gründen. Warum sollte ich es hassen, dass jemand schön ist?
Vorkommen kann es aber in "Schneewittchen-Situationen".
Da sagt Ähnliches die böse Stiefmutter.
Vorkommen kann es auch bei Eifersucht.


----------



## PiotrB

From another source, I’m told that “beide” refers to two people or 2 objects of the same type, while “beides” refers to two actions/activities or 2 different objects. So, for example, “beides” would never be used for people. This would suggest that they are not that interchangeable. Is that correct?


----------



## radagasty

Whodunit said:


> I'd translate "die beiden Menschen" as "both of the men/people/human beings/etc.", whereas "beides" would mean "either":
> 
> Beides ist richtig.
> Both (ways) are correct.
> Either (way) is correct.
> 
> Beide sind richtig.
> Both of them are correct.
> Either (way) is correct.



Gaer may not be confused, but I am afraid that I am. First, you say that _beide_ means 'both' and _beides_ means 'either'. But then you seem to give two examples suggesting that they're interchangeable, whereas _both_ and _either_ in English aren't so.

For example, if you have two solutions to a problem, you can say 'Either is fine.' or 'Both are correct.', but not 'Either is correct.' Or, if two people are present in a room, you can say 'Both are here.' but not 'Either is here.'

My analysis of the situation in English is that 'both' must be used if you are talking about a shared property of the two objects, but 'either' is used if you are selecting one of the two. Does this correspond to the German situation with _beide_ and_ beides_ respectively? For example:

_Welchen Apfel_ _möchtest du? Den grünen. *Die* *beiden* sind grün. Dann ist *beides* okay._
Which apple would you like? The green one. They're *both* green. Then *either* is all right.

Or have I missed the mark altogether?

P.S., In principle, the last sentence could have been 'Both are all right.', but if you're only intending to have one apple, then 'Either is all right.' is IMHO a much more natural reply.


----------



## Hutschi

PiotrB said:


> From another source, I’m told that “beide” refers to two people or 2 objects of the same type, while “beides” refers to two actions/activities or 2 different objects. So, for example, “beides” would never be used for people. This would suggest that they are not that interchangeable. Is that correct?



Hi Pjotr,
yes, I think it is correct as a rule of thumb.
There* might be some counter examples however*.

Examples:

*Ich sehe zwei Kinder. Beide sind zehn Jahre als. (two children, beide)
Ich sehe zwei Fenster. Beide sind geschlossen. (two windows, beide)

Ich habe gestern aufgeräumt und den Fußboden gewischt. Beides war nötig. (action/activity)*

This is the rule and you will get correct sentences following these patterns.

*Kinds of exceptions. There are additional grammatical forms:*

*Beide Tätigkeiten waren wichtig*.  This does not fit well in the schema. "Tätigkeiten" is a noun, and it is handled like an object here. It is a very special object - describing an action by using a noun.

*Er hat einen Jungen, aber kein Mädchen. Sie hat beides,* sowohl einen Jungen als auch ein Mädchen. -> It refers to persons in a very special way.  This is an exception, too. I do not know how to name this rule.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

radagasty said:


> Which apple would you like? The green one. They're *both* green. Then *either* is all right.


Welchen Apfel möchtest du? Den grünen. Sie sind beide grün. Dann ist es egal.

Man könnte "Then either is all right" auch wörtlicher übersetzen, aber dann ist die Aussage nicht besonders idiomatisch. Ich glaube, beide Varianten wären denkbar. „Dann ist beides OK“ oder „Dann sind beide OK“. Bei der Variante mit ›sind‹ ist durch den Kontext klar, dass man nur einen von den Äpfeln haben möchte. „Dann ist beides OK“ würde bedeuten: Die eine Möglichkeit (dass du mir den einen Apfel gibst) ist OK und die andere Möglichkeit (dass du mir den anderen Apfel gibst) ist auch OK. (Aber wie gesagt, es ist nicht idiomatisch. Man würde es so nicht ausdrücken.) Wollte man eine Variante mit ›beides‹ und ›sind‹ konstruieren, wäre das schwierig.
A: Sie sind beide grün
B: Dann sind das beides Äpfel, die mir gefallen würden. Gib mir bitte einen. Na los doch, her damit!

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich nicht vertan. Es ist wirklich komplizierter als man meinen sollte.

Benutzte Quelle: Das Wordreference-Forum  Das Mitglied Kajjo hat gesagt:


Kajjo said:


> Die deklinierten Pluralformen stehen mit Verben im Plural und verhalten sich ganz normal wie andere Indefinitpronomina auch:
> 
> _Beide Konstrukte sind typisch deutsch.
> Er hat beide Männer gefragt.
> _
> "Beides" hat meiner Meinung nach zwei Bedeutungen:
> 
> a) beides = das eine und das andere (das Paar als zwei separate Bestandteile gesehen)
> b) alle zwei / alle beide (das Paar als neue Einheit gesehen)
> 
> Ich nehme an, dass daher bei Muttersprachlern in manchen Fällen Pluralverben natürlich erscheinen. Ob standardsprachlich "beides" ausschließlich mit Singular stehen darf, habe ich nicht ermitteln können.
> 
> _Beides ist richtig. <das eine wie das andere>
> Beides sind einschneidende Erlebnisse gewesen. <alle beide>_
> 
> Vor allem die Wendung "Es sind beides..." ist absolut idiomatisch und weit verbreitet.
> 
> _Es sind beides einschneidende Erlebnisse gewesen.
> = Beide Erlebnisse sind einschneidend gewesen.
> 
> Es sind beides Menschen, sowohl der, der in der Sänfte sitzt, als auch der, der die Sänfte trägt.
> _
> canoonet - Pronomen: Indefinitpronomen: beide
> Das Indefinitpronomen beide - beide -



Edit: Benutzte Quelle: Dieser Thread (die Threads wurden inzwischen zusammengefügt).


----------



## Hutschi

Beides ist gut. Das geht im Singular. Und es ist idiomatisch.
Ebenso: Beides ist möglich.


----------



## bearded

_Beides ist richtig                                                                                                                         
Beides sind richtige Wendungen_
Diese Beispiele zeigen mMn, dass mit 'beides' das Verb nur dann im Plural stehen muss, wenn ein Prädikat im Plural (hier: Wendungen) vorhanden ist.  Es ist sozusagen eine Anziehung durch das Prädikat: d.h., das Verb kongruiert mit diesem statt mit dem Subjekt - fast so, als wäre 'Wendungen' Subjekt und 'beides' Prädikat.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> ein Prädikat im Plural


Ein Gleichsetzungsnominativ? (s. o. #18). Kann man den wirklich auch ›Prädikat‹ nennen?


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ein Gleichsetzungsnominativ? (s. o. #18). Kann man den wirklich auch ›Prädikat‹ nennen?


Ja, ich habe einen Begriff aus der ital. Grammatik verwendet, welche von der deutschen terminologisch etwas abweicht. Inhaltlich ist es dieselbe Regel wie in Gernots #18 (canoo. net) , nur mit anderen Worten ausgedrückt.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Ja, ich habe einen Begriff aus der ital. Grammatik verwendet, welche von der deutschen terminologisch etwas abweicht. Inhaltlich ist es dieselbe Regel wie in Gernots #18 (canoo. net) , nur mit anderen Worten ausgedrückt.


OK, danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## radagasty

radagasty said:


> _Welchen Apfel_ _möchtest du? Den grünen. *Die* *beiden* sind grün. Dann ist *beides* okay._
> Which apple would you like? The green one. They're *both* green. Then *either* is all right.





Schlabberlatz said:


> Welchen Apfel möchtest du? Den grünen. Sie sind beide grün. Dann ist es egal.



Just to be clear, I know I originally said in English 'They're both green.', which should indeed correspond to _sie sind beide grün_, but, since 'Both are green.' is also possible in English, is _die bieden sind grün_ incorrect? Thanks.


----------



## Frieder

That would be "beide sind grün". I wouldn't say "die beiden sind grün" in this case. "Die beiden" mostly refers to creatures.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Stimme zu.

Der Vollständigkeit halber:
„Dann ist es egal“ ist kurz für „Dann ist es egal, welchen du mir gibst“ ("Then it doesn’t matter which one you give me"). Vielleicht gibt es auch noch andere Antwortmöglichkeiten, aber „Dann ist es egal“ scheint mir die naheliegendste Möglichkeit zu sein.


----------



## radagasty

Frieder said:


> "Die beiden" mostly refers to creatures.



Would you mind explaining this in a little more detail? Thanks.


----------



## Frieder

radagasty said:


> Would you mind explaining this in a little more detail?


I think that you can use "die beiden X" for any two things that have at least one thing in common. "Die beiden Äpfel", "die beiden Steine", "die beiden Asteroiden", etc.
But if you use "die beiden" _without the X_ then you clearly refer to two living things. In English you'd probably say "the two".

Human beings: "Die beiden kennen sich jetzt schon ein Jahr"
Animals: "Die beiden habe ich als Welpen gekauft"
Plants(?): "Die beiden sind vor zehn Jahren gepflanzt worden".

I'm not quite sure about plants. If it was about two trees and they were in my garden then I'd probably talk about "die beiden". Surely not about two specimens of daisies. I think it's about familiarity/intimacy.

That is why I think that you cannot say "die beiden sind grün" when you're talking about apples. But you _can _say "die beiden Äpfel sind grün".


----------

